# Oase Aquaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft



## tobi16 (18. Sep. 2011)

hallo,

ich mache das Thema neu auf, weil das Problem Luft anscheinend nirgendwo wirklich auf diesen Standskimmmer angesprochen wird.
Nicht, dass er noch nie funktionierte, aber wenn ich ihn ausschalte und dann wieder an, kann es sein, dass Luft reinkommt und dann wars das mit Skimmen.
Die Pumpe ist unter Wasser und etwa 1m vom Skimmer entfernt. Sie fördert 6400l/h wobei die Anschlüsse 1.5" groß sind.
Kann es sein, dass der Skimmer zu nah an der Wasseroberfläche ist?
Ich habe ihn so eingestellt, dass er mindestens 6 cm unter Wasser ist, wobei der Wasserstand inzwischen höher wurde. 
Ist die Pumpe zu stark?
Wer kann einen Tip geben?


----------



## wasserm (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Tobi.

Zu stark ist die Pumpe in keinem Fall,eher zu schwach.
Ich habe dieses Problem auch,und zwar mit einer 8000 l Pumpe.

Was bei mir  hilft sind zwei Steine im Laubkorb und den Schwimmkörper 
so lange unter Wasser drücken,bis keine Luftblasen mehr aufsteigen.
Dann den Körper langsam wieder an die Oberfläche kommen lassen.

Nach dieser Behandlung funktioniert der Skimmer wieder.

  Gruss  Wilhelm


----------



## koifischfan (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Was sagt der Oase-Support? Haben die vielleicht ein Forum oder wenigstens FAQs auf ihrer Seite?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Das kommt davon, dass ihr immer das komische Oase-Zeug kauft:
Ich betreibe seit 3 Jahren absolut störungsfrei einen 160er-Rohrskimmer an einer 10.000l-Mammutpumpe,
aber der kostet dafür schon so an die 50 € (wenn man nicht schaut, dass man ihn günstiger bekommt);
eine einmalige Investition, die sich bezahlt macht!


----------



## fbr (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo,
warum sollen 6400l/h und mindestens 6 cm unter Wasser nicht funktionieren?

Wenn Du den Oberteil unter Wasser drückst steigen da Luftblasen auf?

Oase schreibt DAS
Pumpleistung min. 	16.000 l/h


----------



## tobi16 (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

danke erstmal..
@wasserm:
stärker dürfte sie gar nicht sein, sonst würde alles überlaufen, habe den Rücklauf ja über den Teichfilter, der auch noch läuft.
Und wenn ich diese Prozedur anwende, dann geht der Skimmer von da an immer? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Nachdem ich umständlich die Luft aus dem aufgeschwommenen Schlauch drücke, geht er wieder, aber nur ein paar mal. Am nächsten Tag hat er wieder Luft, wenn ich die Pumpe einschalte.
Einen Stein hatte ich auch mal drin, aber brachte nichts. Er funktionierte dann auch ohne Stein, so dass das nicht wirklich die Lösung zu sein scheint.

@koifischfan:
direkt habe ich Oase noch nicht gefragt, aber FAQs gefunden auch nicht.

@fbr:
mehr so in der Richtung, dass da bisschen was blubbert, aber der ganze 1m Schlauch unter Wasser ist ja mit Luft voll.
ja,ja, die Oase-Beschreibungen, die kennt man ja...von 16000l hab ich nichts gehört
PS: hübscher Frosch, den du da hast


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Tobi,
du darfst die den Filter durchströmende Pumpe doch nicht abschalten: 
Damit wird das Ding zum Seicherl degradiert, 
weil alle Filterbakterien absterben bzw. gar nicht wachsen!

Wenn du den Skimmer nur zeitweise betreiben willst, um z.B. Blätter abzuräumen,
darf da kein Filtermedium dahinterstecken, indem sich reduzierende Verhältnisse einstellen können.
Die Folgen wären fatal für die Tichbewohner.
Ein Grobfilter (eben wie ein Sieb) ist dagegen ganz in Ordnung - das betreib ich auch so!

Völlig falsch ist jedoch, diesen Filterkorb im beweglichen Teil des Skimmers anzuordnen:
Das Volumen ist viel zu klein und darin aufgefangenes Material beeinflusst die Funktion des Skimmers negativ.
Der Skimmer soll nichts anderes tun als skimmen (und das ordentlich und störungsfrei);
der Grobfilter ist eine völlig andere Funktionseinheit
und gehört HINTER den Skimmer!


----------



## willi1954 (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Moin

kann es sein, das dein Schlauch einen kleinen Bogen nach oben macht, bevor er zur Pumpe geht?
Dann kann ich mir das nämlich erklären. Sobald der Skimmer etwas Luft zieht, gelangt die in den Schlauch und bildet eine Luftblase. Irgendwann ist sie so gross, das die Saugwirkung aussetzt.

LG Willi


----------



## Ulli (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Tobi,

der Skimmer benötigt laut meinem Manual min. 4.000l/h Saugleistung und bei mir an einer 5600er Pumpe als einzig angeschlossenes Gerät funktioniert er zuverlässig. 

Bei der Website, die fbr verlinkt hat, scheinen mir die Einträge in der Tabelle alle verrutscht  zu sein, weil er z.B.  auch 40  m2 schwer sein soll 

Warum saugt Deine Pumpe die Luft nicht im Schlauch nicht einfach durch, sondern die Luft sammelt sich darin? 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*



Ulli schrieb:


> Warum saugt Deine Pumpe die Luft nicht im Schlauch nicht einfach durch, sondern die Luft sammelt sich darin?


Hi Ulli,
spontan fällt mir ein, das die Pumpe dann einfach nicht selbstansaugend ist....

Allerdings frage ich mich bei der ganzen Konstruktion, die ja unter Wasser ist, wieso da im Stillstand Luft rein kommt


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Andreas,
das liegt ganz einfacht daran, 
dass das eine SCHLECHTE Konstruktion ist:
Weil da eine Kreiselpumpe im Teich liegend (wo man schwierig dazukommt) 
über einen zu dünnen 1,5"-Schlauch saugt (da muss das Wasser mit über 5 km/h durch!), 
muss ein Grobfilter vorgeschaltet werden
und den haben die Oasespezialisten unpraktischerweise im Skimmer drin eingebaut.
Damit ist der viel zu klein (Laub!) ausgefallen und hindert den Skimmer an der Funktion.
Dieser muss an einer leicht erreichbaren Position montiert werden
und nicht dort, wo er am besten skimmt.

Fazit: 
Eierlegende Woll-Milch-Säue sind in der Technik IMMER Krücken;
Ein Skimmer soll eben skimmen und ein Filter filtern;
wenn´s BEIDES soll, tut´s beides schlecht.


----------



## Nori (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Tobi,
ich denke dass die Störung nicht vom Skimmer selbst kommt.
Sollte der Filterkorb dicht machen, würdest du das ja auch sehen - deshalb nicht verrückt machen lassen!

Was kommt denn nach der Pumpe auf der Druckseite?

Gruß Nori


----------



## wasserm (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo.
Was den Skimmerkorb angeht,um ihn an jeder Stelle des Teiches zu erreichen
habe ich mir einen Drahtbügel gebastelt,welcher im Filterkorb befestigt ist.

Mit meinem Kescherstiel kann ich nun problemlos das ganze Oberteil des Skimmers,Filterkorb und Auftriebkörper,entnehmen und reinigen.

  Gruss  Wilhelm


----------



## tobi16 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

also das mit dem Drahtbügel hab ich auch, das soll nicht das Problem sein.
Wenn es der Fall sein sollte , dass der Korb mit Zeug voll ist und er dadurch Luft zieht, muss ich mir was überlegen. 
So viel ist es aber auch wieder nicht, das meiste wird erst noch kommen. Habe, um die bald eintreffenden Tannenadeln abzufangen, einen weiteren Korb drin, der etwas feiner ist, so in der Art wie ein Fliegengitter. 
Damit hat er aber funktioniert....

Der 1m Schlauch zwischen Skimmer und Pumpe (sicher nicht selbst-ansaugend) liegt eben auf dem Boden, solange Wasser drin ist, er schwimmt nur auf, wenn Luft drin ist.
Nach der Pumpe geht die Leitung ca 3m lang hinauf zum Filtergehäuse, das ja gleichzeitig noch von der anderen Filterpumpe bedient wird. Siehe Schema.

Ich sollte erst die Ursache kennen, bevor ich dann was ändere.
Bisher sollte er iwie Luft von oben saugen, anderswo kann ja wohl keine Luft rein, selbst wenn ein Schlauch nicht ganz dicht wäre, denn alles ist unter Wasser.

 Wenn die Pumpe aus ist, läuft Wasser zurück und hebt den Korb erstmal weit nach oben, wobei er schräg wird, also alles Gesammelte ergießt sich wieder zurück. Hört der Rücklauf auf, stellt er sich wieder gerade und sinkt ab. Deshalb habe ich ihn möglichst weit oben installiert. Fehlt wohl Rückventil. Tolle Sache das. 
Kann es sein, dass bei diesem Rücklauf der Schwung im 3m Schlauch so groß ist, dass er Luft nachzieht, durch die Pumpe hindurch? Das ist aber wohl physikalisch nicht möglich, oder? Kann auch nicht sein, weil ich ihn ja mehrmals getestet habe: aus- an- aus -an und er dabei einwandfrei funktionierte. 
Am nächsten Tag wars dann wieder vorbei damit.

Vielleicht ist er immer noch _zu hoch eingestellt_? Das Ansaugteil nicht 100%ig eben mit der Wasseroberfläche?
Einen extra Auffangbehälter draußen anzubringen, um den Auffangkorb des Skimmers gänzlich raus zu nehmen, wäre denkbar.

@schwarzerPeter: dass beide Pumpen nicht ständig laufen, ist nun wieder ein anderes Thema, müsste man extra diskutieren.
Ich habe die Filterpumpe nachts ein paar Stunden aus. Den Skimmer schalte ich nur bei Bedarf zu, der übrigens in der Lage sein sollte, auch Blütenstaub im Frühjahr auf zu fangen, entsprechende Filter vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Nori (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Tobi,
wenn nach dem Ausschalten dein Korb aufschwimmt wird er belüftet.
Du bekommst über dein Y-Stück (oder wie du das auch immer gelöst hast) Luft ins System - Abhilfe: Rückschlagventil in der Skimmerleitung zwischen Verteiler und Pumpe.

Gruß Nori


----------



## tobi16 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

@Nori,
also doch so, wie ich oben erst dachte?
Wieso funktioniert er dann manchmal?
Wieso haben die Oase-Nasen nix davon erwähnt?
Wie auf der Zeichnung zu sehen, benutze ich gar kein Y- Verteiler.
Wollte mir schon ein Rückschlagventil mit einem Tischtennisball bauen- na ja, oder einem Ball, der massiv ist abe nicht so schwer. Oder mit einer Klappe.
Fitzelige Angelegenheit.....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Vor allem eine BREMSENDE und wartungsintensive Angelegenheit!


tobi16 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Filterpumpe nachts ein paar Stunden aus. Den Skimmer schalte ich nur bei Bedarf zu, ...


Den Skimmer nur bei Bedarf laufen zu lassen, ist sicher möglich,
aber der Filter MUSS dauernd durchströmt werden, 
weil sich sonst keine aerobe (d.h. Sauerstoff benötigende) Filterbakterien bilden,
die den Filter erst in unserem Sinne wirklich funktionieren lassen.
Schaltest du den Filter aus, sterben die Bakterien ab 
und es ergießt sich eine mehr oder weniger giftige Bakterienbrühe in den Teich.

Fazit:
Sobald der Filter in Betrieb genommen wurde,
muss zumindest EINE der beiden Pumpen IMMER laufen.
(Schlimm genug, im Fühling drauf zu warten, bis der Filter "anspringt"!)



tobi16 schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe aus ist, läuft Wasser zurück und hebt den Korb erstmal weit nach oben,
> wobei er schräg wird, also alles Gesammelte ergießt sich wieder zurück. ...


Ja, tolle Sache das!

Ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass es sein, dass der Schwung bei diesem Rücklauf Luft so weit nachzieht;
die kommt schon durch den unglücklichen Skimmer durch!

Das Ansaugteil sollte schon einigermaßen eben mit der Wasseroberfläche sein,
aber ein ordentlich konstruierter Skimmer verträgt da schon eine gewisse Schrägstellung.


P.S.: MISS mal die Literleistung deiner Pumpe am Filterauslauf:
Füll damit einen großen Behälter (Mörtelschaff) und stopp die Zeit dafür.
Die Stundenleistung ist dann 3600 * Volumen des Behälters / Zeit in Sekunden)
(Achtung: Schnupftuch für die Tränen bereithalten!)


----------



## lollo (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Leute,

ich betreibe den AquaSkim 40 über eine Aquamax 8000 schon über mehrere Jahre, und das zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit, und wie ich hier im Forum schon oft gelesen habe, andere Teichbesitzer ebenfalls.

Sollte der Skimmer nicht gerade stehen, oder zu hoch oder zu tief eingestellt sein, kann er natürlich ein paar Sperenzchen machen, und das in der Form das er eiert, wippt, oder sonst etwas macht.
Wenn man die angegeben Vorgaben, und alle Parameter einhält, wird er seinen Dienst gut verrichten.

Vor dem Ausschalten der Pumpe wird das ausreichende Körbchen vom Schmutz gesäubert, somit drückt mir nach dem Ausschalten der Pumpe das zurück laufende Wasser NICHTS zurück in den Teich. Es soll sogar Teichbesitzer geben, die, da sie ihren Rücklauf unten am Filter haben, somit den ganzen Filter mit Schmodder wieder in den Teich schicken.


----------



## Nori (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Rückschlagventile gibt es im Fachhandel - so kleine 1,5" sind gar nicht teuer.

Wenn ich die Skizze so betrachte stellt sich folgende Frage:
Warum nicht folgende Reihenfolge:
Grob - Tonne - Bioabteilung mit beiden Pumpen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## tobi16 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

also klein nennst du die, na ja, hatte mal so ein Ventil, das hatte dermaßen starke Feder drin, dass ich mit aller Kraft noch durch pusten konnte, habs zurück geschickt..
Habe ja nun dieses Klappventil aus dem Swimming Pool- Sektor, das geht. 
Befindet sich im Pumpenweg P1: Pumpe, Ventil, UV Filter, Tonne.

Skimmer: Werde wohl mit tieferer Einstellung nochmal probieren müssen, aber da war doch auch so ein Problem, entsinne mich nicht, deshalb hatte ich es doch extra höher gemacht.....hm
Na gut, das gerade hinstellen klappt nicht so gut, habe Sand unterlegt, geht gerade noch, aber weiß nicht wie lange..

Ich soll also eine Pumpe immer laufen lassen, da sonst Giftbrühe entsteht, die in den Teich gelangt? 
Gut dass ich das weiß, scheint ja ein Geheimnis zu sein, habe davon noch nie gehört.
Wenn das so ist, wundere ich mich, warum das nicht auf allen Pumpen und Filterverpackungen in großer, roter Schrift geschrieben steht und im Forum als Überschrift mit Buchstaben so groß wie mein Bildschirm?
Würde man das giftige Zeug an den Wasserwerten erkennen?


----------



## Nori (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Tobi,
ich kenn schon noch das Problem mit der starken Feder.
Ich denke trotzdem wäre es sinnvoller das Ventil in die Skimmerleitung einzusetzen, da es da nur wenige Stunden dem Wasserstrom "im Weg" steht.
Über die 24 h Filterpumpenbetrieb sag ich nichts - das soll jeder halten wie er meint, dass es gut ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## wasserm (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Lollo.
Auch ich betreibe den Skimmer mit einer 8000 Oasepumpe.
Der Skimmer läuft das ganze Jahr durch,Sommer wie Winter.

Es ist sogar der einzige Saugpunkt im Teich.
Skimmer, Spaltsieb 250 my,Naturagartfilter für 50qm und 300 liter Regenfass
mit Matten und Granulat sind nachgeschaltet.
Selbst letzten Winter hat das Ganze sehr gut überstanden. 
Wo das Wasser wieder in den Teich läuft war immer eine eisfreie Stelle .Der Skimmer ist zwar eingefroren ,hat das Wasser aber dann von unten gezogen.

Im Sommer,oder wenn die Laubbelastung sehr gross ist ,tausche ich die Pumpe gegen eine 12000er.

Gruss  Wilhelm


----------



## animei (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*



wasserm schrieb:


> ...tausche ich die Pumpe gegen eine 12000er.


Und das funktioniert? Ich hab den selben Skimmer an einer 11000er trocken aufgestellten Pumpe, aber die ist viel zu stark, weshalb ich noch so ein Y-Dingens in den Saugschlauch gemacht habe, damit nicht die ganze Pumpenleistung auf den Skimmer geht.


----------



## lollo (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*



animei schrieb:


> Und das funktioniert? Ich hab den selben Skimmer an einer 11000er trocken aufgestellten Pumpe, aber die ist viel zu stark,



Hallo Anita,

die Aquamax Pumpe hat einen in den Stufen 0 bis 4 verstellbaren zweiten Anschluss für den Skimmer. Somit kann man die Saugleistung auf die Pumpe und den Skimmer aufteilen.

Wenn Wilhelm seine 12000 Pumpe einsetzt, kann er seine Stellung des Einlassreglers zwischen 2 bis 4 wählen um ein bestes Ergebnis zu bekommen.


----------



## wasserm (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Anita.
Ich habe die 12000er auf höchster Stufe laufen und das funktioniert super.
Es ist wirklich nur der Skimmer dran.
Allerdings muss die Pumpe 2 Meter Höhe überbrücken,denn so hoch steht das Spaltsieb.

  Gruss  Wilhelm.


----------



## tobi16 (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

hallo Sonja, hatte mal einen Nachbarn, der hatte auch eine 12000er, allerdings für seine Badewanne, da diese recht voll wurde. Als sie dann andauernd funktionierte, wurde es ihm langweilig und er tauschte sie gegen eine 6000er, die allerdings leider auch funktionierte. Inzwischen hat er ein anderes Hobby und hat sowohl die 12000er als auch die 6000er nur noch als Ersatz, falls er mal Besuch bekommt, der unbedingt auch mal baden möchte. Kann aber sein, dass er einen ganz anderen Skimmer hatte, bestimmt ein 160ger Rohr. Ob er ein Rückschlagventil drin hatte, konnte ich nie erfahren, weil seine Frau das alles eingebaut hatte, und die hat ihn dann wegen der 6000er verlassen, weil die nämlich gar keine Einstellmöglichkeit hatte. Ist irgendwie nachvollziehbar. Nicht?


----------



## wasserm (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Tobi.
Ich weiss nicht was du damit sagen willst.
Bei der 8000er ist der Sog nicht wirklich dolle.
Bei der 12000er sieht man ,wie sich Treibgut gen Skimmer bewegt.
Ich denke mal,dass das mit der Höhe von ca. 2m. zu tun hat.

Obwohl das Wasser klar ist staune ich immer wieder ,wieviel Algen 
auf dem Spaltsieb liegen.
  Gruss  Wilhelm.


----------



## tobi16 (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

war ja nur an Sonja gerichtet
 Hätte auch lieber mehr Sog, aber das ist momentan nicht der Punkt.
erst mal muss ich sehen, dass er dauerhaft funktioniert. Warum ers nicht tut, ist ja auch noch nicht eindeutig. Vielleicht hat Nori recht, dass der Rückstoß  Luft in die Pumpe bringt. Bei mir sinds etwa nur 1m Höhe.
Ich schalte ihn ja auch mal wieder aus, deswegen sind die Berichte, wie toll er anderswo funktioniert nicht ganz entsprechend. Wenn ich die Luft raustue und ihn dann Tag und Nacht laufen lasse, funkt er sicher auch bei mir.
(dann bewegt sich das Treibgut übrigens auch)
Stromsparen ist nicht nur eine Frage des Geizes, sondern auch eine des aktiven Umweltschutzes. Solange es nichts zu skimmen gibt, möchte ich ihn eben aus haben.
PS: die Algen sind eben im Wasser unsichtbar (fast), aber ich denke, so ein paar grüne Schleier sind doch auch tragbar, nicht?


----------



## Ulli (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*



tobi16 schrieb:


> also das mit dem Drahtbügel hab ich auch, das soll nicht das Problem sein.
> 
> .



Hallo zusammen,

das mit dem Drahtbügel ist nicht optimal, den Korb muss ich bei mir schon etwas in seine Aufnahme reindrücken und dann die bewegliche Haube draufsetzen, sonst löst sich der Korb bei mir auch nach ein paar Stunden. 

Ich habe den Skimmer oft ausgeschaltet, weil es nichts zu skimmen gibt und dann funktioniert er trotzdem sofort wieder auf Anhieb. 

Bei der Konstruktion mit  höher stehendem Filter drückt das Wasser schon zurück... das sollte allerdings nicht so viel sein, um den Skimmerkorb zu heben und die Leitungen werden dabei auch nicht mit Luft gefüllt, sobald das Niveau ausgeglichen ist, läuft nichts nach... 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## tobi16 (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

ich glaub ich habs rausgefunden, Fehler auf meiner Seite.
Es war was von dem Sieb im Korb verheddert, das hat schon gereicht.
Eigentlich zwischen Korb und Ansaughaube...das hat ihn manchmal am Arbeiten behindert.
Und dann andauernd....
das Thema Skimmer geht trotzdem weiter, bin ja Anfänger!


----------



## tobi16 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

ZU FRÜH GEFREUT !
Leider ging er heute wieder nicht.
Ich werd gleich wahnsinnig.
Er zieht Wasser an, dabei geht es ganz  nach unten und macht so hohle Gurgelgeräusche, oder wie bei einer Klospülung, hört sich an wie wenn er leer ist, also hohles Geräusch. Dann kommt Wasser wieder hoch, zunächst sieht es so aus als ob er funktioniert, aber dann kommt der Schwimmer nach oben und nix geht mehr. Mir schien, als ob der Schlauch zuerst nicht aufgeschwommen war. Nach ein paar mal aus/an ist er dann schon mit Luft voll.
Dachte wirklich ich hätte es geschafft, aber bin wieder drauf reingefallen. Siehe oben: Er geht zwar zunächst, also schalte ich mehrmals aus und wieder an,. Alles ok.
Aber steht er einen Tag oder zwei, ohne zu laufen, geht er wieder nicht.


----------



## Algenhasser (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Tobi, 
ich hatte das selbe Problem wie du und bin mir ziemlich  sicher, daß es Luft im Ansaugschlauch zwischen Skimmer und Pumpe ist. Bei mir schwamm sogar der Skimmer nach oben .Ich hatte das so behoben, indem ich bei laufender Pumpe ,diese etwas angehoben habe. Dadurch kann die Luft im Schlauch nach oben entweichen und gelangt über das Pumpengehäuse ins Freie.. Halte dir die Daumen das dies der Fehler ist. 

Lieben Gruß 

Robert


----------



## tobi16 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

danke Robert,
 ich werde es gleich ausprobieren.
Weißt du was?
Ich hatte auch den leisen Verdacht. Begründeten sogar. 
Nur ist mir schleierhaft, wie da Luft durch die Anschlüsse kommt, wo doch alles unter Wasser ist.
Deshalb habe ich das bisher ausgeschlossen.
Das heißt, du hast die Anschlüsse dichter gemacht und dann war der Spuk vorbei?


----------



## tobi16 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

PS: ich meine, klar ist Luft zwischen Skimmer und Pumpe, nur, wie kommt die da rein???
Ich hab die Luft ja schon paar mal raus getan, dann ging er ja auch wieder...


----------



## tobi16 (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

habe den Skimmer nochmal deutlich nach unten gesetzt.
Vielleicht war er genau 6cm, oder 5,5 cm unter Wasser und hat deshalb Luft gezogen. Hatte ihn wohl doch zu hoch gesetzt, damit der Kübel nicht wieder alles von sich gibt beim Ausschalten.
Ich denke, das war´s.
 Das Verwirrende an der Sache war, dass er zu hoch gesetzt war und dann aber trotzdem funktionierte, erst am nächsten Tag nicht. Sonst hätte ich sicher nicht gepostet...
Habe mir nun ein Klappventil gebaut, mal sehen wie es funktioniert.

Danke sehr für alle Beiträge und die moralische und technische Unterstützung.


----------



## Algenhasser (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*



tobi16 schrieb:


> danke Robert,
> ich werde es gleich ausprobieren.
> Weißt du was?
> Ich hatte auch den leisen Verdacht. Begründeten sogar.
> ...



Hallo Tobi,
dein Problem ist ja hoffentlich jetzt bestens  erledigt, konnte leider nicht früher antworten, aber auch bei mir kam die Ursache von "oben"  der Skimmer saugte kurzzeitig -wie auch immer ??? - von oben Luft, die dann im Schlauch stecken blieb ."Gurgel".das ist auch die einzige Möglichkeit wie Luft in die Ansaugleitung gelangen kann !! .Ich war auch kurz am Verzweifeln, aber es gibt bei diesen Pumpen eben  nur ein Gesetz - die Luft steigt nicht von alleine nach oben, da muß leider mit dem Anheben der Saugleitung  nachgeholfen werden- 
Alles Gute mit dem Skimmer weiterhin

Robert


----------



## Algenhasser (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Ich denke, das war´s.
 Das Verwirrende an der Sache war, dass er zu hoch gesetzt war und dann aber trotzdem funktionierte, erst am nächsten Tag nicht. Sonst hätte ich sicher nicht gepostet...
Habe mir nun ein Klappventil gebaut, mal sehen wie es funktioniert.

Danke sehr für alle Beiträge und die moralische und technische Unterstützung.[/QUOTE]

Hallo Tobi, 
ich habe doch noch eine Bemerkung, 
Überdenke bitte jetzt, nachdem dein Skimmer offensichtlich wieder funktioniert, deinen Einbau des Klappventiles. Es bringt doch jetzt nichts mehr ,außer  einer Verminderung der Pumpleistung.
Lieben Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Algenhasser (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Noch eine Empfehlung - das Problem wird   jedes Mal autreten wenn du den Skimmer neu einbaust und  von oben Luft in die Ansaugleitung gelangen kann.
Lieben gruß 
Robert


----------



## tobi16 (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Er saugt nur dann Luft, wenn er abhängig von der Saugleistung zu weit oben ist. Die Pumpe saugt an, und die eintretende Wassermenge reicht nicht, um das zu verhindern. Soweit hab ich das jetzt kapiert. 
Also sitzt er nun ca zwei handbreit tiefer. Da ich ihn aber auch wieder aus machen möchte, kommt der Kübel dann so weit nach oben, dass er fast oben überkippt. Er schaut also fast ganz aus dem Wasser, ist schief und entlädt sich, um danach langsam in seine Ruheposition zurück zu sinken..
Das MUSS ich leider mit dem Ventil verhindern. Ein Klappventil hat nicht so viel Widerstand, etwas halt. Durch die leichte Vergrößerung des Rohrs an dieser Stelle dürfte immer noch genug Wasser Durchlauf haben.
Inzwischen wundere ich mich schon, warum ich eigentlich zwei Pumpen habe und nicht eine stärkere. Wohl deshalb, weil der Skimmer nicht dauernd läuft, nur zusätzlich, und weil skimmen und filtern unabhängig voneinander laufen und so auch wieder Strom gespart werden kann.
Ich versuchs jetzt mal eben so zu begründen.


----------



## willi1954 (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo

also hier wird doch soviel gerätselt und gefachsimpelt. Fakt allerdings ist, das  der Saugschlauch 
zwischen Pumpe und Skimmer nicht gleichmässig *steigend* verlegt ist, sonst würde sich keine Luft sammeln. Nun ist es in der Pumpentechnik mal so, das sich beim Ansaugen Lufteinschlüssen bilden können. Und Luft hat nunmal die Angewohnheit, nach Oben zu steigen und sich an der höchsten Stelle zu sammeln. Sobald die Luftblase so gross ist, das sie den Schlauchquerschnitt ausfüllt, hört die Saugleistung auf. 
Das einzige, was dort hilft, die Leitung gleichmässig steigend verlegen, die beim Ansaugen entstehende Luft kann über den Skimmer wieder entweichen.

LG Willi


----------



## tobi16 (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

das war es eben, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, wo hier Luft reinkommen soll, da ja alles außer dem Skimmer Kübel unter Wasser ist.
Verwunderlich, warum diese Kenntnisse nicht allgemein bekannt sind und man erst rätseln muss
sollte es also nicht daran liegen, dass Luft von oben über den Kübel angesaugt wird (was aber so aussieht), dann müsste ich also die Pumpe iwie höher stellen, um die Steigung des Schlauchs zu bekommen.
Danke. Sehen wir mal..-


----------



## willi1954 (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

ich glaub, du verstehst das nicht, der Schlauch der die Pumpe mit dem Skimmer verbindet, muss immer steigend verlegt sein, nur dann kann sich ansammelnde Luft entweichen. Dazu musst du nicht die Pumpe höherstellen, wo sie steht, ist völlig egal.


----------



## tobi16 (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*



willi1954 schrieb:


> ich glaub, du verstehst das nicht, der Schlauch der die Pumpe mit dem Skimmer verbindet, muss immer steigend verlegt sein, nur dann kann sich ansammelnde Luft entweichen. Dazu musst du nicht die Pumpe höherstellen, wo sie steht, ist völlig egal.


Stimmt. Ich versteh das nicht. 
Inzwischen geht das Teil ja auch mit waagerecht verlegtem Schlauch, weil sich bis jetzt keine Luft ansammelt außer wenn der Skimmer von oben leergesaugt würde. 
aber bleibt trotzdem die Frage,  wenn ich irgend eine Steigung in den Schlauch bekommen will, muss ich die Pumpe doch höher setzen, wenn der Skimmer stehen soll? Schlauch geht von A nach B und einer von beiden soll höher stehen, entweder A oder B. 
 .
 Wie auch immer, ich dachte, entweder ist es ein alter Hut, oder es ist ganz unterhaltsam, mal die Strömung zu beschreiben, die entsteht, wenn ich zusätzlich zum Filter den Skimmer anschmeiße. Ist wohl mehr oder weniger in jedem Fall so, oder so ähnlich. 
Ich hab das trotzdem mal aufgemalt.
im Bild: 
Von rechts kommt komplett der ganze Rücklauf rein, sowohl von Pumpe 2 (Filter) als auch von Pumpe 1 (Skimmer) - Das Wasser fällt nicht genau senkrecht von oben ein, sondern etwas schräger- ähnlich dem blauen Pfeil, (ca 70°). Die Wellen zeigen an, in welche grobe Richtung die Strömung sich bewegt. Wohl durch den leicht schrägen Einfall lässt sich aber ein kreisförmiger Strudel ausmachen, der das Treibgut  (rote Pfeile) in eine Kreiselbewegung gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zu bewegen scheint. Am Rand des Einfalls wird es sogar nach rechts, also zurück Richtung des Einfalls getrieben,
Es ist nicht genau auszumachen, und natürlich zieht der Skimmer einiges an, aber dieser Kreisel ist schon zu erkennen, der das Treibgut teilweise um den Skimmer herum führt, anstatt auf ihn zu.
Vielleicht ist es nun wirklich ein alter Hut, oder es hat jemand ganz ober-schlaue Ideen- das wär doch super! 
Man müsste den Rücklauf nicht von oben, sondern wirklich seitlich einfahren lassen, das ist aber nicht möglich, das Wasser kommt nun mal von oben..
Davon abgesehen denkt ich natürlich andauernd an eine stärkere Pumpe, wenn ich sehe, dass dieses verflixte Blatt so nah am Skimmer vorbei schwimmt, aber nicht angezogen wird, weil der Kreisel offenbar stärker ist...

Die Ecke ganz links ist natürlich die tote Ecke, was sich da fängt kommt so schnell nicht heraus.
Vor allem hängt ja einiges Gepflanze übers Ufer auf dem Wasser, da bleibt dann auch alles Mögliche drin hängen.
Es kann aber sein, dass das Treibgut teilweise durch den Kreisel aus der Ecke heraus getrieben wird (gestrichelt roter Pfeil), jedenfalls hab ich das so beobachtet.

Momentan haben wir vor allem diese großen Fichtennadeln, sie sind massig am Abfallen- wie eine Plage. Die wirklich harten Teile kommen dann später, die Tannennadeln. Die fallen gleich schubkarrenweise ins Wasser, wenn der Herbst kommt.
Denke auch schon über einen zweiten Abfang -Behälter nach, der Kauffilter ist zu klein..

Hoffe ihr könnt mir als Skimmer- Greenhorn beistehen mit eurer Erfahrung, auf dass die Skimmerei auch von Erfolg gekrönt ist und nicht als Lachnummer endet...Das kann nämlich ganz schön schnell passieren bei diesen Massen an Einträgen...
Ich weiß ja zudem noch nicht, wie viel Einträge ich zulassen darf, ohne dass das Wasser trübe wird. Ich werde sicher nicht jedem gesunkenen Blättchen nachtauchen.


----------



## willi1954 (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Also, hab mal die Art und Weise, wie ein Skimmer installiert werden sollte, aufskizziert. Hoffe, das 
ist nun verständlich. Bild 1 zeigt es so, wie es richtig ist. Der Schlauch steigt stetig von der Pumpe zum Skimmer an. Die beim ansaugen mitgerissene Luft kann über den Skimmer nach oben entweichen. So entsteht maximale Saugleistung.

Bild 2 zeigt eine (etwas übertrieben) falsche Verlegung an. In der Saugleitung ist eine Unstetigkeit, Bogen nach oben. Luft sammelt sich dort, sie kann nicht mehr entweichen. Die
Saugleistung lässt immer mehr nach, bis soviel Luft im Schlauch ist, wie in der Skizze. Dann 
ist kein Saugstrom mehr vorhanden. 
Dein Hinweis darauf, das der Schlauch aufschwimmt, deutet ganz auf diesen Fall hin.

Hoffe, das ist etwas verständlich.

LG Willi


----------



## tobi16 (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

danke Willi für die Darstellung

Also- er funktioniert ja längst, das Problem ist gelöst,
wie ich ja schon meinte, in meinem Fall ist Skimmer und Pumpe auf gleicher Höhe.
Dabei liegt der Schlauch waagrecht auf dem Grund.
Der Skimmer darf nicht zu nah an der Oberfläche sein, sonst zieht die Pumpe mit voller Kraft mehr Wasser an als nach-fließen kann, bis das Skimmerrohr leer ist und Luft angesogen wird., was dann natürlich meinen 1m langen Schlauch aufschwimmen lässt in der Art wie auf deinem Bild.. 

bin ja schon beim nächsten Problem, siehe "Strömung"

Momentan hat er plötzlich auch diesen Tick mit dem Kübel dauernd zu wackeln wie so ein Tanzbär.
Obwohl der Skimmer selber nicht so aussieht, als würde er nicht gut stehen, es wackelt nur der Kübel oben. Aber das täuscht vielleicht. 
Das Ventil funktioniert immer noch, und die Fischmanschaft hat sich schon an den "Klacks" gewöhnt, den sie anscheinend hört, wenn ich den Skimmer ausmache und die Klappe zufällt.


----------



## Algenhasser (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo Tobi 16,
das Wackeln deines Skimmers ist jetzt eindeutig auf eine zu große Einbautiefe zurück zu führen, ich schätze du musst wieder  ca. 5 cm höher und der "Eimer" wackelt nicht mehr - zusätzlich schwimmt er auch nicht mehr so hoch auf ,wenn du die Pumpe abschaltest.Ansonsten wenn die luft aus dem Ansaugschlauch raus ist lass die Sache bitte Ruhen, man kann es auch mit ab- uns ansteigenden  Leitungen schnell übertreiben.
Das erfordert doch auch wieder nur  einen größeren Umbau im Teich.Lieben Gruß ,Robert.


----------



## Algenhasser (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*



willi1954 schrieb:


> Also, hab mal die Art und Weise, wie ein Skimmer installiert werden sollte, aufskizziert. Hoffe, das
> ist nun verständlich. Bild 1 zeigt es so, wie es richtig ist. Der Schlauch steigt stetig von der Pumpe zum Skimmer an. Die beim ansaugen mitgerissene Luft kann über den Skimmer nach oben entweichen. So entsteht maximale Saugleistung.
> 
> Bild 2 zeigt eine (etwas übertrieben) falsche Verlegung an. In der Saugleitung ist eine Unstetigkeit, Bogen nach oben. Luft sammelt sich dort, sie kann nicht mehr entweichen. Die
> ...




Hallo Willi, 
du hast mit deiner Darstellung natürlich recht, kann man Nichts dagegen einwenden, aber leider hat nicht jeder die Möglichkeit den Skimmer auf diese Weise zu verbauen. Ich hatte hier schon in diesem Beitag empfohlen die Pumpe etwas höher zu stellen - was meines Erachtens den selben Effekt hat - die Luft entweicht so  eben durch das Pumpengehäuse aus dem Schlauch und nicht gegen den Strom aus den Skimmer.
Lieben Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Ulli (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Hallo zusammen, 

hier noch eine Variante, die sehr gut funktioniert, wenn man eine eigene Pumpe für den Skimmer hat. Pumpe auf den Skimmerfuß schrauben, kurzen Schlauch vom Skimmer an die Saugseite der Pumpe und dann nach der Pumpe mit einem Schlauch zum Filter.

Funktioniert bei mir mit einer 5.600er Pumpe super und man kann den Skimmer einzeln an- und ausschalten, wenn man ihn nicht braucht oder z.B. füttern will. 

Luft ist bei mir kein Thema, der Skimmer funktioniert sehr zuverlässig und saugt wirklich kräftig.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## tobi16 (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

Also Dank der Rückschlagklappe schwimmt der Kübel eh nicht mehr so weit nach oben, Luftproblem auch keins.
Ist inzwischen klar, er ist zu tief.
Aber 5 cm höher, da würde er wohl wieder Luft saugen
Heute hat er nicht gewackelt, ist bestimmt  Wasser entwichen- durch Undichtigkeiten an den Anschlüssen etc. und Verdunstung...

Heute wieder gesehen, wie schwach der Skimmer arbeitet, Strömung (siehe Bild) ist stärker als der Skimmer-Sog. Dieser erwischt nur das, was zufällig in sein 30cm- Einzugsgebiet geschwemmt wird. Leichte Blätter bleiben schon bei 40cm einfach stehen oder treiben um den Skimmer herum.
Hätte ich eine stärkere Pumpe, wäre ja auch die Strömung größer, denn den Ablauf an die gegenüber liegende Seite (Bild links) zu bauen, wäre zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## tobi16 (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Oase Aquaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

@Uli, dein Skimmer ist scheints ziemlich am Rand des Teichs eingesetzt.
Ein Foto vom ganzen Teich hast du auch?
Hm, ich bin ziemlich sauer wegen der schwachen Wirkung meines Skimmers.


----------



## Lucy2412 (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Oase Akqaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*



Ulli schrieb:


> Luft ist bei mir kein Thema, der Skimmer funktioniert sehr zuverlässig und saugt wirklich kräftig.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ulli



 da kann ich mir nur anschließen, höher als auf Stufe 3 kann ich ihn gar nicht einstellen, sonst müßten meine Goldi´s nen Turbo beim Fressen einlegen


----------



## tobi16 (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Oase Aquaskim Standskimmer saugt Luft*

gut, nun, ich hab keine Luft Probleme mehr.
Stufen hab ich auch keine.
Muss wegen dem Skimmer wohl doch einen neuen Fred aufmachen.
Gebe zu, mein Beitrag mit der Strömung war einfach zu lang.:__ nase


----------

